# The rigson the 9th and 10th



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Left orange beach at 11am stopped at rigs and limit out on Ajs then we head for the Neptune get there and catch to yellow fin then the bite stops jig there and at marlin all night and end up keeping 15 black fin the water was real blue there I wil have the pics on here soon


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Smooth ride out








First victim to the sharks.








Matts AJ








First Floater, Neptune 








As the sun started setting we had good surface action but it was short lived and the sharks were thick!








Chris with his YFT








Night time shot of the Neptune








After night fall, we made a run to the Marlin.








Me and my first BFT


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks like you had a productive trip, glad it all came together for you! Thanks for posting!


----------



## CAPEHORN 31 (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job!! Good looking mixed bag of fine eats!! Couldn't ask for a calmer day. Looks like <1'.
Congrats!! Did you drop any Squidtail's down? I know you said you were goin to try em. Let me know.:thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Matt was using a squid tail when he caught the AJ in the pic.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE!!!!! man o man, I gotta get back out there!


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

This might be a dumb question, but exactly how far offshore are the oil rigs and where can I get their coordinates?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

SoCal619 said:


> This might be a dumb question, but exactly how far offshore are the oil rigs and where can I get their coordinates?


The Coordinates are pretty easy to find on the internet, or subscribe to Hiltons. He has all of them listed with probably the most accurate locations available. The floaters get moved every now and then. But it depends on what oil rigs you are reffering. The Rigs that were fished in this post are any where from 60-100 miles offshore depending which pass you leave from.


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

The tuna rigs start at about 70 miles out I can get u the cordinates later don't have them on me at this time


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report !!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

AWESOME report and pics my friend. Maybe we can hook up and hit the rigs!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Just let me no when. The bigest thing is having enough ice


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

MissKristy said:


> Just let me no when. The bigest thing is having enough ice


+1

And Beer


----------

